# The time has come ...



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

_Tonight I made an announcement in the chat room .. This is what I said
_
The first thing that I would like to say is that please let me finish the announcement before posting. I will keep my comments brief and then Stuart will make a few remarks.

I'd like to start by saying Thank You. Everyone here has been a great asset to the CE program. Friday nights have become a mainstay at DBSTalk and as a group we have provided significant feedback to DIRECTV.

Mark August 16th on your calendar. In 2006, the first HR20 was installed on August 16th. My first day as a moderator for DBSTalk was on August 16, 2007. Now, on August 16, 2011 there is another milestone.

I am stepping down as moderator at DBSTalk.com on August 16, 2011 - 4 years to the day from when I started.

However, it's not goodbye. The reason I am stepping down is because I have accepted a position with DIRECTV. I simply cannot hold a position at both DBSTalk and DIRECTV at the same time.

I look forward to my new role. I will not be far away and will continue to maintain my DBSTalk account (only this time as regular user).

I will be moving to LA, so if you fly into LAX wave out the window as you zip past the DIRECTV campus.

So, that is my announcement. I wish everyone well. Stuart Sweet will be taking over as lead moderator for the DIRECTV side of DBSTalk. I'm sure he will do a fantastic job.

Tom, Greg, Scott, Mike and the others will be around to continue the DBSTalk tradition. I'll be doing my part from the other side.

Again, Thank You All! It's been a wonderful ride and I look forward to my new adventure.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I just want to take a moment to say what a great job Doug has done. 

Doug has been a close personal friend and coworker for five years and I know he's going to do a great job in his next endeavor. we chat several times a day and I don't expect that to change. 

At this point I want to reassure all of you that we have a great team here, not just the DIRECTV mods but also the Dish mods (and our UVerse mod as well ) There's a lot of experienced people here with great contacts and none of that is changing.

We're still a great site. The CE program isn't going anywhere. In fact it's just going to get stronger, with some of the stuff that you'll see here in the next couple of months. Doug will be a big part of that too... just not in ways that will be as obvious.

I want to thank everyone here for all your help over the years and say, this is still the best site on the web, not just for DBS, but for honest, friendly support. 

That's about it, except, thanks again Doug! We're all super proud of you!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations Doug, on the new position with DirecTV. 

And thanks Stuart, for stepping up to the plate to take over. 

We all appreciate all you do for us here.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the new job.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats to Doug, and Stuart as well!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Good luck.

Don't forget to purchase earthquake insurance.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats Doug


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Don't forget to purchase earthquake insurance.


I've lived in California for nearly 14 years now


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

As demonstrated by the huge chat room turnout (folks did NOT leave when the heard the announcement, just for the record...), Doug's work has been very appreciated here at DBSTalk, and we all wish him well on his new work opportunities ahead...

Thanks for all you have done for us, and will do in the future on the other side of the fence.

As Stuart takes the Captains chair...we are left with another experienced leader and Mod team to move forward. This is a great place.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Congratulations on the new job Doug and Stuart congrats on the promotion.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank You Doug. I personally have gained much from your sage advice and input. You are one of the many people that has made this a very special place indeed. 
You have been a huge asset to all of us, and you will be missed.

Congratulations on your much deserved new job with great company.




...take me with you
...please?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats Doug!
This must be the culmination of a long-time dream
Godspeed, and hope to see you around here often.

And now Stuart gets the hot seat
Congrats Stuart!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations Doug, the best of luck in your new venture. You could not have left us with a better replacement, congratulations as well Stuart.


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

Congratulations, Doug and all the best! Thank you fr what you have done here and for the greater community!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Doug,

Congratulations on the new job at DirecTV. Good luck in this new chapter of your life!

Kevin


----------



## flexpackman (Sep 29, 2007)

Congratulations also Doug!

Maybe we can get some more ideas "injected" up the food chain....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug, I'd like to offer my sincere thanks for all you've done on behalf of everyone here. I wish you and your family nothing but the best, as you embark on what I hope will prove to be an exciting and personally rewarding new phase of your career.

And of course heartfelt thanks to Stuart, Tom, Greg, Mike and Scott for the countless personal hours they expend keeping the DirecTV side of the house running like clockwork. I'm sure Earl is especially pleased to see the CE program being administered so capably and enthusiastically.

And last but not least, thanks to to Chris for creating this wonderful place we all come to for help, stimulating discussion and camaraderie!


----------



## MasterChef (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations Doug on your new postion at DirecTV and thanks for all you've done as lead moderator. We all know The Shadow will do a great job as lead moderator.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations - and keep on rocking.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats Doug, that's fantastic, good luck in your new position.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Congratulations Doug.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Godspeed on this new adventure friend.

Your frequent posts will be missed, for serious. At the same time.. you got a job *where?.*

At least now you _can_ say you get paid for all the hard work you do. Good on you.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Once again, congrats and welcome to the team, Doug. Don't forget to add this to your sig: "DIRECTV employee since 2011."


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm impressed. DIRECTV obviously DOES honor and respect talent and dedication.

Best of luck, Doug!

You will be missed...

gct


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations and God's richest blessings to you on your new adventure.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

Doug,

I may not have known you much, but I am more than certain that you are elated to work for D* and I wish you all the best. 

On a side note, I thought D* was in a hiring freeze. I've applied for a few jobs at El Segundo and Long Beach over a month ago and I haven't heard one way or another from them. Thanks to you Doug for keeping my hopes up.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

A big thank to you, Doug. I enjoyed every single week downloading the CE and reading your posts. Welcome Stuart as our new lead moderator.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck Doug! Enjoy your new job.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Congratulations Doug. It is truly a blessing when your work can be something you love. Based on your years of volunteering here, I've gotta believe you'll love whatever you will be doing at El Segundo. The hardest part must be trading Northern CA for Southern CA. Best of luck.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to my hometown and lots of luck Doug in your new position, as well as thanks for all the hard work here at dbstalk;

I know Stuart will do a fine job talking the helm ....


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome solid work Doug!! Congrats sir.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Congrats Doug! I don't guess you can get DirecTV to add a few more basic HD cable channels, can you?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Congratulations Doug. What will you be doing at D*, will you be working with Earl?


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations Doug on your new position.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Congratulations Doug!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I said it in the chatroom, but I'll say it again: congrats Doug! You definitely earned it.


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Doug! A fitting career change for a State Alum! Pop in and say 'Hi' as frequently as you can.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Doug!


----------



## CockerKingdom (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you fo all your help in the past and good luck with you new job with DirecTv.:cheers2:


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to Doug , and Stuart


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

A million congratulations! It's rare to hear of anybody getting a good job these days, and you must be a very special professional to have done so.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats Doug!


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats Doug! Best of luck! I guess you can ignore that PM I sent you asking what the announcement was ;-).


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck with the new job, Directv has added a great new team member.


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Best of luck in your new role.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Congratulations Doug! The amount of time and effort you put in here is amazing. Enjoy your new job and I hope the transition for the family is smooth.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations Doug on your new job.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats Doug!


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

good luck doug on your new endeavor !


----------



## jasonki32 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the new position!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations and Good Luck in your New Job at Directv which I know you will enjoy and you will serve Directv well in your New Capacity.

Hope to have you sharing a room again with HDTVFANBOY and me at CES 2012 in Las Vegas.

Also, Congratulations Stuart on your New Lead Moderator Position at this Fantastic DBSTALK Website. We know you will be able to fill Doug's shoes as you are most capable also in this position.

Doug you will be sorely missed as a Super Moderator here at DBSTALK but I am sure you will be Lurking around checking on us and occasionally providing us with morsels of your Wisdom!!!

Thanks for all of your Tireless Efforts in making this a wonderful place to come for Directv information and Insight.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats Doug, and thanks for all that you have done.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Congratulations to both Doug and Stuart!


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats Doug, and don't forget the Movers program!!!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Doug, with all the tireless work you've done here for Directv, its nice they recognized you for your talents and character. (No I didn't call you a character  ).

I think that says alot about Directv. Earl, then Doug demonstrate that as a company they look at people for how they act and lead, not just a resume'.

Good Luck in your move.

Stuart, good luck in your busier role. If history holds true, might want to start scouting around El Segundo in a few years. :lol:


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations Doug!

Previously I was only going to hold Earl accountable if the new GUI is not released (and FAST) in October, now you're both on the hook. So quit farting around on the internet and get to work!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new job Doug, and thanks for all the help with DBSTalk over the past 4 years!


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Good things do come to good people. First, Earl and now you, Doug. My sincerest and most heartfelt congratulations to you. Having fun and getting paid for it too. You can't ask for any more than that.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats Doug on your new venture and GO NC STATE!!!!!!


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Congrats Doug! Good Luck with D*


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations, Doug, and good luck on you new job.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

So you're the one responsible for no CE this weekend? Why, You oughta be fired immediately! 

Seriously, while certainly a short-term loss for the DBSTalk community, having another experienced, level-headed "insider" among the ranks of the DIRECTV workforce will likely reap large long-term benefits for both us and them.

Congratulations.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats Doug, give'em hell!

Congrats Stuart, go easy on us.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck Doug


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I said this last night in chat but it may have been drowned out . . . congratulations on your new job, good luck with the transition, and you will be missed around here! Your leadership on this side of the fence has made DBSTalk one of the best forums on the 'net. Thanks for all you have done for the membership here over the past few years.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> I said this last night in chat but it may have been drowned out . . . congratulations on your new job, good luck with the transition, and you will be missed around here! Your leadership on this side of the fence has made DBSTalk one of the best forums on the 'net. Thanks for all you have done for the membership here over the past few years.


Nice to see you made your Post #10,000 a keeper. 

Doug would be (likely is) proud.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Doug,

Congratulations on this new chapter in your life, you've certainly earned it.

I have appreciated your informative and helpful posting here over the last three years that I've been a member of this site. It's been people like you that make this site great, kept me coming back, and kept me involved in the CE process.

I'm sure you'll make as great of contribution to DIRECTV as you have done for DBSTalk!

Thank you sir!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Congratulations Doug.


I'd also like to congratulate Stuart, who's always been my favorite moderator anyway.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I'd also like to congratulate Stuart, who's always been my favorite moderator anyway.


!rolling


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I'd also like to congratulate Stuart, who's always been my favorite moderator anyway.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I'd also like to congratulate Stuart, who's always been my favorite moderator anyway.


What's all this brown stuff on my PC screen? :lol:


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I'd also like to congratulate Stuart, who's always been my favorite moderator anyway.


Dammit... now I have to wipe the coffee off my keyboard... :lol:


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Best Wishes, Doug.

May you career at DirecTV be everything you want it to be.

Thanks for all the assistance on dbstalk you've provided.

Dave


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations Doug, you deserve it. I am quite envious.



spartanstew said:


> I'd also like to congratulate Stuart, who's always been my favorite moderator anyway.


Schmoozing up to the new overlord? 

Honestly, Stuart's a great guy. He deserves the promotion.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! A brand new chapter for a guy who's earned it. Congratulations, Doug; it's great to see a young man such as yourself get to follow his dream.

You've been a big help to me, and hundreds, if not thousands, here. N. Cal's loss is S.Cal's gain, but thank heavens for the 'Net, and CES.....

Best wishes, 

John


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

congrats Doug.. over the past few years I have really appreciated you a ton..


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats Doug!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations, Doug.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats to both you guys!
Best of luck!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Doug!

I think you'll like Southern California. We've moved here three times from the East Coast starting in 1959. I won't take the time to explain why we moved back east twice...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> However, it's not goodbye. The reason I am stepping down is because I have accepted a position with DIRECTV. I simply cannot hold a position at both DBSTalk and DIRECTV at the same time.


Once again, congratulations! 

~Alan


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No coffee... Ice Tea, two equal and a hit of rasberry... my desk, monday...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice.

Would you like a crisp morning paper as well, Mr. Bonovich?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No coffee... Ice Tea, two equal and a hit of rasberry... my desk, monday...


!rolling


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Doug!


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats. It looks like Direct knows where to find the best talent. First Earl now you. :goodjob:


----------



## Asheville Hoo (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats to both Doug and Stuart. Good luck to both of you, even if one is a Wolfie.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No coffee... Ice Tea, two equal and a hit of rasberry... my desk, monday...





spartanstew said:


> Nice.
> 
> Would you like a crisp morning paper as well, Mr. Bonovich?


!rolling

I see this thread continues where we left off in the chat room last night.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

"Asheville Hoo" said:


> Congrats to both Doug and Stuart. Good luck to both of you, even if one is a Wolfie.


I grew up in Arden, does that count?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot Doug and Stuart. You guys are great and will continue to be great in your new roles. It only goes to show you that good things happen to good people.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats, We'll miss you on CE nights. Good luck with your new job.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Now this is what I call a well earned "Happy Landing!" Congratulations, Doug. That's hard to top. And, BTW, you'll be closer to the strength of the San Andreas fault down here.

Stuart, get to work!


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats and God Bless!!!


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

It is a win, win, and win.

We win

Direct TV wins

You deserve this win

Congratulations Doug


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No coffee... Ice Tea, two equal and a hit of rasberry... my desk, monday...


Darn Earl, that's awfully nice of you to have a nice cool drink ready for Doug :lol:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Congratulations. Any chance we be hearing from you from time to time like a certain Satelliteracer.


----------



## curbside (Jun 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Doug and Stuart!


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations, Doug!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Is there some other way to skip the suffering of moderator status and just move right to Directv elite status?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

armophob said:


> Is there some other way to skip the suffering of moderator status and just move right to Directv elite status?


There will be no overlap .. I'm just hoping to have a good title when all is said and done.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats for your new job at Directv

Hey let them know we want AMCHD, TMC HD, FOX Movie HD, BBCHD :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

"Renard" said:


> Congrats for your new job at Directv
> 
> Hey let them know we want AMCHD, TMC HD, FOX Movie HD, BBCHD :lol:


I installed an "I want more HD" filter long ago.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I installed an "I want more HD" filter long ago.


I told ya! !rolling


----------



## Asheville Hoo (Feb 18, 2011)

Doug Brott said:


> I grew up in Arden, does that count?


Yes, it counts, but for what, I'm not sure. Depending upon how long you lived here did you go to T.C. Roberson High School? I actually live very nearby and my son will be a Sophomore there in a few weeks.

Probably a little culture shock when you get to California! Again, good luck to you.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

"Asheville Hoo" said:


> Yes, it counts, but for what, I'm not sure. Depending upon how long you lived here did you go to T.C. Roberson High School? I actually live very nearby and my son will be a Sophomore there in a few weeks.
> 
> Probably a little culture shock when you get to California! Again, good luck to you.


Yup. 4 years worth. It's way different now than when I was there. Small world.

I've been in California the last 13+ years. Was in Asheville this past May.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Doug, I tip my hat and raise my glass. Thanks for all you've done and for providing a forum environment that is comfortable and welcoming to all.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I will repeat what I said last night in the chat room. Congratulations to Doug for a well earned position at DIRECTV! I have learned endless amounts of information here at DBStalk and it takes great leadership to provide that! Doug you have provided that and then some! Good luck with the new job! 

Stuart congrats to you on becoming our new leader!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Doug, will RedH.com be continued?

I use the DirecTV app to make sure I have the latest firmware. Before that, I'd get the same information from your website.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Carl Spock said:


> Doug, will RedH.com be continued?
> 
> I use the DirecTV app to make sure I have the latest firmware. Before that, I'd get the same information from your website.


+1


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

Doug, my wife a State grad saw your avatar and wanted to make sure I wished you the best of luck.

I wanted to say thanks for all the help you have provided over the years.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Doug! I'm sure we'll all benefit from your efforts at DirecTV.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I said it in the chat, but here i'll say it again. Congrats!

Dougie Fresh, you are the man. I hope whatever they have you doing over at DirecTV is something you will enjoy for many many years. I hope they treat you well, you find a great place to live in LA and general happiness all around for you and your family.

Hey, you will most likely get free service! Make sure the top dogs like Mike White keep tabs on DBSTalk and how it is THE source for DirecTV.


----------



## celblazer (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats Doug and best wishes in your new job.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for being a terrific coordinator of events on this board. I wish you the best of luck in your new job.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 23, 2002)

Congratulations on your new job....and remember
Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life. ~Confucius


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Doug!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats. Our loss will be their gain.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats Doug, DirecTV is lucky to have you in their ranks. I know DBSTalk will continue to grow, and can't wait to see what's in the pipeline.


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations Doug on getting a position with DirecTV.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

Very exciting. Congratulations and good luck Doug!


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations & good luck on your new adventure Doug.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Doug, congratulations and good luck on your new job!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> There will be no overlap .. I'm just hoping to have a good title when all is said and done.


Sorry, I was more inquiring for myself. The landline telephone gig seems to have hit a bit of a snag with the wireless thing.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

My DSL went down Friday about 30 minutes before the announcement, so while I was able to use my iPhone to follow the chat, I haven't had the opportunity to post until now.

Congratulations, Doug! What an exciting opportunity!


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

The force is strong in this one. Now I know how you got my DVR issue solved so fast.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats Doug!!! That's awesome!! Thanks for all the help here at DBSTalk!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I just had a thought. Is anyone else going to make the wonderful group videos that Doug has produced for the test team the last few years? That's a tough act to follow.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Doug! Good luck with your new position.

And thank you for all you have done here at DBSTalk!!!

:goodjob:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> I just had a thought. Is anyone else going to make the wonderful group videos that Doug has produced for the test team the last few years? That's a tough act to follow.


Actually I produced the first one, Doug did the last two. Will I do a new one next year? Ask me next year


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Doug, congratulations on your new career path. Your dedication as the mod's mod will be missed. Now the Mod will be among moderated. LOL


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually I produced the first one, Doug did the last two. Will I do a new one next year? Ask me next year


Thank you Stuart. I have enjoyed all of them. I'll check with you next summer.  I don't have much skill but could contribute processing power.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats and thanks Doug!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

You will really be missed. I hope you get to come back like Earl did. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

itzme said:


> You will really be missed. I hope you get to come back like Earl did. Good Luck!!!





Doug Brott said:


> I will not be far away and will continue to maintain my DBSTalk account (only this time as regular user).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

One last time, I'd like to thank my friend Doug Brott for everything he's brought (no pun intended) to this forum. I'd say we'll miss you, but I have a feeling we'll see you here soon.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Congratulatons and Best Wishes.

Thank you for the many, many things you have done as a Moderator here.

I know you won't be a stranger as one of us lowly citizens here.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats and all the best to you Doug!

Thanks for all you have done.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks again Doug, you have been a great Moderator and I wish you the best. 

Great new badge by the way!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your new job Doug. You’ll be sorely missed my friend but at the same time I also know this is a good thing. We’ve all learned a lot from you and will strive to maintain the high standards you’ve set for DBSTalk.

MicroBeta


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Best wishes and thanks Doug.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks. Looks like I'm just one of the guys now.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

DOH!!

For some reason, I had it in mind that the 20th was Doug's last day... 

Oh well, congratulations again! 

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Now that Doug can't punish me, I can finally say that I'm glad Stuart has always been my favorite moderator! :lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Once again, thank you for all you've done here Doug. It has been very much appreciated. Good luck with the new gig and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug, Congrats on the new opportunity and Thank you for all you have done. Good luck in your future endeavors and I look forward to you dropping in from time to time.


----------



## toofastgtp (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats, and welcome to the family


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Now that Doug can't punish me, I can finally say that I'm glad Stuart has always been my favorite moderator! :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Good Luck at your new job!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats again Doug!
I like that "Lifetime Achiever" title


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Thanks. Looks like I'm just one of the guys now.


Welcome to... THE REST OF US. ;-)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Welcome to... THE REST OF US. ;-)


"Freaks"


> Gobble gobble, gobble gobble. We accept HIM. We accept HIM. One of us, one of us.Gobble gobble, gobble gobble.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, that day has come for the transition. Again, good luck to Doug in his new career after a great few years here, and good luck as well to our new fearless leader. Good stuff, on both sides.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

congrats and good luck in you new ventures


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks again, Doug, for all the hard work you've done here. Have a blast!!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats Doug! Wish you the best at DirecTV. Can you get us special (backroom) receiver deals, maybe the elusive DirecTiVo?! LOL


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats Doug! :goodjob:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations Doug, and good luck.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Well Doug, I wish you the best of luck with your new position. :up:

We came to expect a lot from you here at DBSTalk and I hope we can expect more great things from you at DIRECTV!

Bottoms Up!
:goodjob:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Doug thanks for everything. Good Luck tomorrow


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats & thank you to Doug, I know you will do well in your new position :goodjob:


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Congratulations Doug, you deserve this!! Stay in touch here from time to time will ya.

Also a big congrats to Stuart on taking over the reigns of our "little" world

~Ed


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for all your insight over the years! It was all appreciated!


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck and enjoy the future. Thanks for all your support


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't realize that yesterday was the day. Thanks Doug for all that you have done. Kind of scary to realize that I have been here for five years all because I was trying to figure out how to get the HR10 I had to output DD and 2 channel at the same time. 

Scary coincidence, Doug became a mod the day I showed up.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Kind of scary to realize that I have been here for five years


It's even scarier when you realize it's actually only four years. :eek2:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> It's even scarier when you realize it's actually only four years. :eek2:


:eek2:

I guess it's a good thing I don't do accounting for a living huh? :nono2:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> I guess it's a good thing I don't do accounting for a living huh?


Some businesses value an accountant's ability to turn a four into a five. Or six. Or 10 million.


----------



## Raidertank (Sep 29, 2009)

Congratulations Doug


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

Congrats, Doug. You'll be a valuable asset for DirecTV.

Good luck in the promotion, Stuart.

Kevin


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations and Good Luck To You Doug, You will be sorely missed


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At this point, I'm closing this thread. Our gratitude to Doug Brott is boundless, but as he's moved on I don't expect him to be reading this thread much.


----------

